# How do I find the watts of my power supply?



## STLDan41 (Dec 21, 2011)

How do I find the watts of my power supply?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There should be a label on the PSU with the Brand Name & Model Number. 
If we know that we can offer more info.


----------



## STLDan41 (Dec 21, 2011)

so i have to take the comp apart to find out? the psu is encased in a metal box, i was hopig i could find out through the comp but it sounds like that isnt possible (i dont know much about comps at all)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Just take one side off and you should be able to see the PSU


----------



## STLDan41 (Dec 21, 2011)

i did but it seems to be encsed in a metal box so i cant read any info off it


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

STLDan41 said:


> i did but it seems to be encsed in a metal box so i cant read any info off it


you do not open the power supply itself the information should be on the outside of the psu. whats the make and model of your pc?


----------

